

Ask HN: Why has my post disappeared? - Dasync

I have just realised my Show HN post: Show HN: Demanjo news preparing to take on Google news has just disappeared from the homepage. Can anyone provide reasons for this? Does the moderator determine which post stays on frontpages? Thanks.
======
buro9
I see it still:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Dasync](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Dasync)

It likely dropped off the front page due to:

1) Not enough upvotes

2) Lack of comments may be a factor in the scoring

3) Upvotes look suspicious, like a vote ring, so you have been penalised

For the numbers of votes (5) in the time given (an hour) on what is a working
day across most of the world... it's actually surprising you _got_ onto the
front page.

------
ColinWright
When was it posted? What was its ID? Did it make the Front Page? Or are you
asking about something else? What have you done to investigate it? Did it have
a URL?

With so little information, how do you expect us to help you? Do you want us
to do all the work?

Added in edit: It appears that it's an identical URL to the one you posted
just under 3 weeks ago, but with a different title. Perhaps the mods detected
it as an exact duplicate and killed or penalized it.

Added in further edit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8221248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8221248)

It still exists, but I suspect it has dropped down the rankings because it's
an exact duplicate and has attracted a "duplicate penalty."

~~~
Dasync
Thanks Colin, it was posted about an hour ago. It was on front page and also
on Show HN page. Then in a twinkle of an eye, it has just disappeared. I don't
have the ID and didnot keep the url.

Added in edit: It is not a duplicate post. They all have Show HN as titles.
The first time I posted, there was no news section. The news section was just
added this weekend. Does that make it duplicate post?

Added in further edit. I see this post has also been taken of the front page.

~~~
ColinWright
It is an exact duplicate - the URL is identical. It doesn't matter if the
content of the page changes - HN does not fetch the page and compare contents,
it compares the URL. That was the same.

And this post will have been hammered by flaggers - it's meta, and it will be
perceived as complaining about flags, down-votes, or rankings. As such, it's
regarded by many as "noise", detracting from the main point of "articles of
interest."

------
dang
This post was killed by user flags.

The previous post dropped in rank because it set off the voting ring detector,
hard. Users also flagged it.

------
DanielStraight
"If you need help with Hacker News, email hn@ycombinator.com."

[http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/)

